# Help with homelite weedeater



## nightriderrv (May 30, 2006)

I have a homelite weedeater that when brought to me would bearly idle I cleaned replaced carb with a new one even replaced the ring but it seem to not be getting the fuel to the top of piston all of the fuel is staying in the crankcase and get this it runs with the carb off but not when it on the motor darnest thing I have seen I have run out of ideas on this one I have just ordered new crankcase gaskets and going to run through the motor again but after priming and priming and pulling the plug is dry not flooded as you would thing HELP PLEASE......


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Have you checked to see if the muffler/exhoust ports is cloged??


----------



## nightriderrv (May 30, 2006)

I had the mufffer off but never checked the inside for it being stopped up the ports on both sites of the head are clear also I noticed when I hold my finger over the intake hole instead of drawing in it seens to want to blow out that would explain no gas to the top of pistion. let me know what you think Thanks


----------



## nightriderrv (May 30, 2006)

Just want to thank you for your reply I got to thinking about the muffler and it was the only thing I did not check and after all that would add up to the blowing back out of the intake I guess I answered my own question just forgot the simple rule. Check the simple things first. Thanks again Mark It's running ok now just fine tune the carb and sent it back to the customer.......


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Glad that I was able to help.In all my years of small engine repair,I guess that Homelite is the worst for the muffler getting stoped up.

Found this site about 5 yr. ago.decided to puy my 2 cents in from time to time.Sure wish I'd found it a little earlyer.Had this one push mower that give me headachs for three days.Come to find out that one blade of grass was grounding the whole ignition system.I felt so........................


----------



## nightriderrv (May 30, 2006)

I know what you feel like Thanks again


----------



## karday (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a gas trimmer that is a Homelite that accommodates various accessories. Issue I have is I cleaned all the lines etc and replaced the plug. The unit starts fine and runs fine for about half my trimming then it just stops. I let it sit overnight and the next day it fires right up and runs for awhile and then stops. I had a motorcycle that did this and I changed to a colder spark plug to fix the problem. Do these string trimmers have different temp plugs or is this something else?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be running lean, have a faulty ign. module or an air leak (for starters). Make sure the cylinder bolts and the carb adaptor bolts are tight and the next time it happens look to see if it has spark. When you pull the plug what color is the end?


----------

